# Your Poodle's "Theme Song"...



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

WELL..... 

Somebody just suggested to me that Finnegan's theme song should be MC Hammer's "Can't Touch This!"

I personally love The Beatles, "Roll Over Beethoven" and every time it comes on the radio I try to get Finnegan to jitterbug and threaten him that one day I will get him to do it and we will enter a "Freestyle" competition! LOLOL!!!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, this is easy.

"Sunny" by Bobby Hebb. C'mon everyone, the song from the 1960's, "Sunny, yesterday my life was filled with rain"

Sunny came at a difficult time for me, having just lost my heart dog, Jake. When I found out his name was Sunny, it was so timely. (And much easier than Tyramara's Acapulco Gold! LOL)


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My song for Quincy. Change the word man to woman and the word woman to Puppy... I love my boy!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I fear that we are all showing our age in this thread!!!!!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

*The Oreo Song*

Oreo, Oreo, Or-e-o!
Lit-tle girls have pret-ty curls but I like Or-e-o.
Or-e-o's the best be-cause she's the very best Cookie ev-er was!
Girls are nice but oh what I see comes with Or-e-o!

Theme song plus dessert! LOL


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

well, my dog's name is Dude and when i recently shaved his feet and face for the first time, leaving him a little bit of a fluffy topknot my husband kept singing aerosmith's, "dude looks like a lady." LOL!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I love this thread! How cute! 

Ok Remington's song in "On the Road Again" by Willie Nelson... I can't pick up the keys without hime spinning circles he is so excited to go  

Btw.. we never date ourselves when we talk about classic rock, oldies or whatever you want to call it... We show that we have good taste or perhaps more of an eclectic taste  

You guys always make my day! Thank you for that!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I think Maddy's song would be "Good Feeling" by Flo Rida 
("Got adrenaline, never giving in
Giving up's not an option, gotta get it in
Witness I got the heart of 20 men
No fear, go to sleep in the lion's den
That flow, that spark, that crown
You looking at the king of the jungle now
Stronger than ever can't hold me down
A hundred miles gunnin' from the pitcher's mound
Straight game face, it's game day
See me running through the crowd full of melee
No trick plays, I'm Bill Gates,
Take a genius to understand me")

because she's so positive and energetic; what a happy little dog. I think Indy's song would be "Hit 'Em Up Style" by Blu Cantrell, just 'cuz she's the boss like that. Nobody messes with her!


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Lila's song was "I need to know" by Marc Anthony. The lyrics said "baby girl" which is a nickname we called her. 

And who can overlook "funky poodle". It was written by guy from Cleveland so that makes it even cooler for me. Lol.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

This is pretty embarrassing I guess but I have this strange habit of just making up songs while I "do things." 

I do this almost constantly when no one is around, and even moderately in front of friends.

So poor Gryphon has lots of theme songs, from ones I've just made up, to mad-lib version of popular radio songs.

His favourite is call me Gryphon (which is my mad-lib version of Call me maybe-Carley Rae Jepsen). 

_it would go something like this_:

Hey, I just met you
and I'm a puppy!
so here's my number
so call me Gryphon!

and so on and so on...

If you think that is crazy...you don't want to "hear" me wash the dishes


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Ralph has two theme songs, depending what he's up to that day... it's either the Roomba theme song (Roomba Roomba) supplemented with a "Ralfa Ralfa" while he hoovers my floor.

OR the Barry Manilow song "Oh Mandy" 
-Oh Ralphieee, you came and you skanked up my carpet.... but I still love you today.... oh Ralphie.... 
Oh Ralphieeee, you came and you ate all my house plants... but I still need you today.. Oh Ralphie...

:aetsch:


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

cavon said:


> I fear that we are all showing our age in this thread!!!!!


Hey I resemble that remark!

No theme songs here...although like Marylynn I do make songs up.

But if I put on any fastpaced song and start to dance I immediately have five willing partners.....here's our favourite right now (psy gangnam style). Go ahead play it and see if you get a poodle dance partner. Plus the upbeat rythym will perk up your spirits.

PSY - YouTube


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I sing this to Journey all the time...Suits her to a T...


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Now I'm gonna really age myself! When I was a girl Patti Page was my Mom's favorite singer & We always sang to the dogs.....

How much is that doggy in the window 
The one with the waggly tail
How much is that doggy in the window
I do hope that Doggys for sale

I don't want a bunny or a kitty
I don't want a parrot that talks
I don't want a bowl of little fishies
You can't take a goldfish for walks!

Ever since, I've always sang this to my dogs!!!!:cute:


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I posted a similar thread over two years ago -- my, how time flies. My girls must have still been fans of Spongebob Squarepants, cause here's what I was singing back then (while accompanying myself on the banjo, I might add):

(Sung to the melody "Barnacle Bill the Sailor")

*Beau, Beau the Poodle*

Who's that knocking on my door?
Who's that knocking on my door?
Who's that knocking on my door?
Barked the fair young poodle

I'm white and I'm fluffy and soft as a cloud
Says Beau, Beau the poodle
And when I go out _woof_ I bark way too loud
Says Beau, Beau the poodle

I follow dad 'round, wherever he roams
Go kinda crazy as soon as he's home
Chew on a box for to eat packing foam
Says Beau, Beau the poodle

I go for a walk in the night and the day
Says Beau, Beau the poodle
I see a small dog and get out of his way
Says Beau, Beau the poodle

I eat up my food and am ready for more
I'll eat anything that gets dropped on the floor
Wish I could open that blasted fridge door!
Says Beau, Beau the poodle

My face it is shaved and so are my feet
Says Beau, Beau the poodle
And when I am good daddy gives me a treat
Says Beau, Beau the poodle

I might be a mini but don't call me small
Forget it I won't ever come when you call
Now let's go outside you can throw me a ball
Says Beau, Beau the poodle


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Now I'm gonna really age myself! When I was a girl Patti Page was my Mom's favorite singer & We always sang to the dogs.....
> 
> How much is that doggy in the window
> The one with the waggly tail
> ...


That is a great song....and here it is on one of our videos from a litter of puppies. You have to wait for the intro to get to the Doggy in the window part. For some reason this video has had a lot of hits on Youtube, so I guess people like the song too!


----------



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*theme song*

I would have to say Jack's theme would have to be the techno-ish dance number from Monsters vs. Aliens where the professor (cockroach) is disabling the self destruct... its just so peppy and jazzy. 

But pretty much I make the dogs dance with me anytime I have loud music on (like cleaning the house).


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

A friend took some pics of my dogs awhile back and offered to set some to music. So this is now "our song"

by Sam Butera


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Roulette I love your montage. The photos are so crisp and your poodles are such good subjects. What song is it set to...My french poodle....??????


----------



## hilshaven (Sep 20, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Now I'm gonna really age myself! When I was a girl Patti Page was my Mom's favorite singer & We always sang to the dogs.....
> 
> How much is that doggy in the window
> The one with the waggly tail
> ...


I know that song too! My mom used to sing and play that song on the piano! lol Love it!!


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

The group is Sam Butera and the Witnesses..the tune is just called French Poodle. Thanks.


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*"Baby baby- Can't you hear my heart beat" Herman's Hermits*

Oh lord- I am telling MY age for sure- but when I look at my puppy I hear 
"Baby baby, can't you hear my heart beat.."
The 1965 lyrics are soo corny to our ears, but still apply, esp the" Then I'm glad, I'm mighty glad I found you"

Every time I see you lookin' my way
Baby, baby, can't you hear my heartbeat?
In the car or walking down the highway
Baby, baby, can't you hear my heartbeat?

When you move up closer to me
I get a feelin' that's ooo-wee
Can't you hear the poundin' of my heartbeat
'cause you're the one I love, you're the one I love
Then I'm glad, I'm mighty glad I found you


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Roulette...I loved that!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*kukukachoo*:_ "Dude looks like a lady!"_-- you _slay_ me!! :laugh:

*LEUllman* : Get your banjo out and get busy making a PF soundtrack, would you?! :sing:

*roulette* : Your poodle's theme song is #1 with a bullet!! :first:

*petipie*: Hope you made enough Oreo dirt cake for everyone!!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Matrix's theme song used to be Foxy Lady by Jimi Hendrix
"Oh, foxy Matey"
But thanks to K-pop sensation Psy, his newest theme song is Gangnam Style
"Hey, sexy Matey"


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Petitpie - cute video. Who is in the video?


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Now I'm gonna really age myself! When I was a girl Patti Page was my Mom's favorite singer & We always sang to the dogs.....
> 
> How much is that doggy in the window
> The one with the waggly tail
> ...


LOLOL!!! Okay how about this ~ when I was a little girl, I had ballet lessons and my first year, I was 4 years old, when we did the annual recital, the baby group, which included me, were pink poodles and that was the song we danced to!!! I guess Poodles were destined to be a part of my life right from the beginning!!!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> I posted a similar thread over two years ago -- my, how time flies. My girls must have still been fans of Spongebob Squarepants, cause here's what I was singing back then (while accompanying myself on the banjo, I might add):
> 
> (Sung to the melody "Barnacle Bill the Sailor")
> 
> ...


that's very cute, but, ummm, I have heard a different version of that song that is not fit for mixed company - if you know what I mean!!! LOL!!!

:eyebrows::sing::snicker:


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Lily doesn't have a theme song (but I guess I'll have to find one for her now, LOL) but I make up songs for her all the time, mostly about being a curly haired girlie, LOL! 
Roulette - I loved that video and the song it is set to, I have to find that song on iTunes now.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

cavon said:


> that's very cute, but, ummm, I have heard a different version of that song that is not fit for mixed company - if you know what I mean!!! LOL!!!
> 
> :eyebrows::sing::snicker:


Now where would such an obviously nice person such as yourself have come across those (very, very nasty) original lyrics, hmmm? _I_ was only thinking of the Popeye cartoon or this great Betty Boop version, done when Betty was still basically an anthropomorphized poodle. :wink: :wink: :aetsch:


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> Now where would such an obviously nice person such as yourself have come across those (very, very nasty) original lyrics, hmmm? _I_ was only thinking of the Popeye cartoon or this great Betty Boop version, done when Betty was still basically an anthropomorphized poodle. :wink: :wink: :aetsch:
> 
> Barnacle Bill by Betty Boop (Song Only) - YouTube


ROTFLMAO!!!! :angel2:

To be honest with you, the very first time I heard the song, my then 13 year old (or so) sister came home singing it, if you can imagine that! Then try and imagine our parents shock and horror! Well, okay, our Mohter's shock and horror, our Dad had a hard time keeping a straight face, which of course was the reaction she was hoping for!!!

In fact, I just e-mailed my sis the link!!! She'll die laughing!

It became a family joke and every once in a while our Dad or I would say, "hey, how does that sailor song go again???" and she would break into song and our Mother would be mortified!!! 

LOLOL!!!


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey Y'all..since my video is a bit dated (I've added two dogs to the herd), I really need a new set of pics and was thinking of this for the tune. Whatcha think? It's a little raunchy (but only if you have a dirty mind, like me : ))


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh *roulette,* that'_s hilarious!! _Though I think the singer is more "Hanky Panky" than Hank Penny!!:shock:


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

roulette said:


> Hey Y'all..since my video is a bit dated (I've added two dogs to the herd), I really need a new set of pics and was thinking of this for the tune. Whatcha think? It's a little raunchy (but only if you have a dirty mind, like me : ))


Heh, we love "Let me play with your poodle," and it doesn't take much of a dirty mind to understand what's really being said. Now that you've posted it here, I suspect our house will not be the only one where "Playing with the Poodle" takes on a whole new meaning. :wink:


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Marcia Ball's version is a favorite theme song, too! Thanks for Hank Penny's.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

cavon said:


> ROTFLMAO!!!! :angel2:
> 
> To be honest with you, the very first time I heard the song, my then 13 year old (or so) sister came home singing it, if you can imagine that! Then try and imagine our parents shock and horror! Well, okay, our Mohter's shock and horror, our Dad had a hard time keeping a straight face, which of course was the reaction she was hoping for!!!
> 
> ...


Oh, that is just hilarious. I can imagine the look on your Mom and Dad's faces, respectively. Like a scene from a sitcom!


----------



## Tuffcookie (Dec 22, 2010)

papoodles said:


> Oh lord- I am telling MY age for sure- but when I look at my puppy I hear
> "Baby baby, can't you hear my heart beat.."
> The 1965 lyrics are soo corny to our ears, but still apply, esp the" Then I'm glad, I'm mighty glad I found you"
> 
> ...


papoodles, I am a NOONATIC, which is lifetime member of Peter Noone's fan club. Peter is the one that wrote & sang this song!

As a matter of fact, Mr. Peter Noone himself, came over and presented Miss Gracie a copy of one of his cds when she went to see him in concert in Piqua, Ohio in August of this year! He kept calling her Shelley Faberas, the movie star!










Cindy


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I suspect there is a whole junk of juvenile American culture I missed out on here in the UK!

Poppy's song is "I've got you under my chin, I've got you deep in the heart of me..." as that is where she likes best to snuggle. Sophy gave me such a long and pitying look the first time I sang to her that I think she would prefer not to have a theme song!


----------



## hilshaven (Sep 20, 2012)

Tuffcookie said:


> papoodles, I am a NOONATIC, which is lifetime member of Peter Noone's fan club. Peter is the one that wrote & sang this song!
> 
> As a matter of fact, Mr. Peter Noone himself, came over and presented Miss Gracie a copy of one of his cds when she went to see him in concert in Piqua, Ohio in August of this year! He kept calling her Shelley Faberas, the movie star!
> 
> ...


How cool is that! :-D


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*HerdingStdPoodle's Theme Song*

Thank you, Chagall's Mom!

For my Louie---absolutely---his theme song is Beethoven's "Ode to Joy!"

He is my first poodle, and I have never had such a happy dog that makes me laugh. 

HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

Oliver's would be the Jaws theme song.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

oh you musta been a beautiful puppy,
you musta been a beautiful child
why when you were only startin'
to go to puppy kindergarten,
you musta drove the other dogs wild.....
oh YOU musta been a beautiful poodle, 
cause baby look at you now!

and for Sugar only this is her song

Sugar booger,, you're the one.
You make grooming so much fun.
Sugar Booger Im awfully proud of YOU!


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

We sing:

She's a Cookie girl
In a cookie world...


It's the melody of She's a Barbie Girl in a Barbie world....

The rest of the words are made up depending on what we're doing at the time. LOL


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

liljaker said:


> Petitpie - cute video. Who is in the video?


Would you believe a friend of mine sent me a message saying she knows the woman in the video?! Her name is Betty, she lives in Kentucky and has a silver mpoo! I think she said she's a retired math professor, but one thing I _know_ for certain; Betty's little grandson is a _much_ neater kitchen helper than my own dear one!!:snicker:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Chagall's Mom -- thanks for the information. I actually thought it was petitpie in the video! It's cute anyway!


----------



## HOTW (Aug 31, 2010)

This is Dolly's theme song...she bounds all over..just last night DH tried to "hide" her Reainder toy on top of the desk and she moped tilshe figured out how to jump onto th edesk so she could reach the top of th eroll top!! He looked at me and said"I diodnt think she would do that!" To which I repled "Thanks now she knows she can do that !!!"
I can't get it toi embed

http://youtu.be/FAZLT82YA_8


----------



## phrannie (Jan 8, 2011)

> That is a great song....and here it is on one of our videos from a litter of puppies. You have to wait for the intro to get to the Doggy in the window part. For some reason this video has had a lot of hits on Youtube, so I guess people like the song too!


*I know why there are a lot of hits on this....it is one of the cutest vids on U-Tube....I smiled and giggled all the way thru it...

Lola's theme song, at least the one her dad sings ALL THE TIME (drives me crazy) is L-O-L-A Looooooola...." by the Kinks....

p*


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

phrannie said:


> I know why there are a lot of hits on this....it is one of the cutest vids on U-Tube....I smiled and giggled all the way thru it...


Thanks very much Phrannie....I will tell my son, who filmed it and did all the editing. He is very proud of that video.. he is always telling me how many views it has on you-tube. Which I find funny. Since I had to nag and nag him to do it because he said he was always too busy. lol.


----------



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

Lola's theme song, at least the one her dad sings ALL THE TIME (drives me crazy) is L-O-L-A Looooooola...." by the Kinks....




we have a cat we named lola for that song. and yes, lola is a boy


----------



## MiniLouie (Jul 17, 2012)

We name all of our dogs after songs.
My miniature poodle Louie is named after "Louie Louie" by The Kingsmen.
Our yorkie Layla is named after "Layla" by Eric Clapton.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

MiniLouie said:


> We name all of our dogs after songs.
> My miniature poodle Louie is named after "Louie Louie" by The Kingsmen.
> Our yorkie Layla is named after "Layla" by Eric Clapton.


Those songs are now going to be running around in my head all day long, people are gonna be so sick of me humming!!:sing: I major_ love _Eric Clapton. :rockon:


----------

